
San Francisco, Oakland, San Jose: Three of five costliest rental markets in U.S - MilnerRoute
http://www.siliconvalley.com/news/ci_29797026/san-francisco-oakland-san-jose-three-five-costliest
======
hiphipjorge
Now that Oakland is getting so expensive, it'd be interesting to see where
people in the bay area spill over to next. Berkley? Hayward? Daly City? The
way these things work is that now some broke 22 year old with an art degree
(and I mean that in the best way) is now realizing that he can't live in
Oakland. Where he decides to move to will be very interesting and will
probably end up creating millions, perhaps billions, in real estate value.

This obviously presumes the growth rate the bay area (and many urban centers
in the USA) will continue.

~~~
sjg007
Lol. Try Tracy. Penninsula and Berkeley are $$$$. East Palo Alto may finally
gentrify. This will rely on the cops evicting gangs though.

------
fred_is_fred
Thanks, I've set this link to autoreply to all LinkedIn requests from the Bay
Area.

